# Swedish: Vuxenmobbning mot en minoritetsgrupp...



## risingmoon

Buena noche. Es el título de un texto publicado en 1993. No sé qué tipo de documento es y no tengo información acerca del contenido. Transcribo título y subtítulo:

_- Vuxenmobbning mot en minoritetsgrupp av män inom barnomsorgen. Om mäns jämställdhet i ett kvinnodominerat yrke_

Mi intento de traducción al español:

_Mobbing_ de/contra un grupo minoritario de hombres dentro del cuidado infantil. Sobre la igualdad/equidad de género de los hombres en una profesión dominada por las mujeres.

¿La traducción es correcta? Tengo duda especialmente en las partes enfatizadas con azul. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## risingmoon

Good day, now I'm making my request in English. I need to translate this title into Spanish. It is the title of a text published in 1993. I don't know what kind of document it is and I only have the bibliographic information. I transcribe it:

_- _Lindroth, Siv and Leymann, Heinz (1993). _Vuxenmobbning mot en minoritetsgrupp av män inom barnomsorgen. Om mäns jämställdhet i ett kvinnodominerat yrke._ Stockholm: Arbetarskyddsstyrelsen.

My attempt of translation into Spanish (I have doubt in the words/expressions highlighted in blue):

_- Mobbing_ de / contra un grupo minoritario de hombres dentro del cuidado infantil. Sobre la igualdad / equidad de género de los hombres en una profesión dominada por las mujeres.

¿Comments, suggestions? Everything is welcome (even in English, also helps). Thanks in advance.


----------



## risingmoon

Good day (or night). Regarding _jämställdhet_, here (jämställdhet - English translation – Linguee) I found two similar meanings:

1) Equality (between men and women / women and men)
2) Gender Equality

What do you think? Thanks again.


----------



## raumar

Regarding "mot": The literal translation is "against", but the main point must be that you choose a preposition that makes it clear theat "en minoritetsgrup av män" is the victim of the bullying. 

Regarding "jämställdhet": Yes, it means gender equality, or equality between men and women. But "men's gender equality" sounds strange, and "gender equality for men" is perhaps not much better. "Jämställdhet" can be used in many situations, it can mean "equal rights for men and women", "equal treatment of men and women", etc. In this context, maybe something like "On equal treatment of men in a profession dominated by women" could work?


----------



## risingmoon

Thanks raumar! Regarding _mot_, in this case "against - contra" is the right preposition. 

Regarding _jämställdhet_, I think that your suggestion is very close to the meaning of the subtitle, but "treatment" is one part of the phenomenon. Thus, from yours, I derived this proposal, in which the idea of "gender equality" is implicit:

_On equality_ _for men _[that includes, as occur with women, rights, treatment, opportunities, policies, etc.] _in a profession dominated by women_.

Spanish: _Sobre la igualdad para los hombres en una profesión dominada por las mujeres_.

Gender Equality is very oriented towards women but includes both.

What do you think?


----------



## Eyjarskeggi

Yo lo traduciría como:_

Acoso hacia un grupo minoritario de hombres en el servicio de guarderías. Sobre la igualdad para hombres en una profesión dominada por mujeres. 
_
Saludos.


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias Eyjarskeggi por tu propuesta (y bienvenido a WR ), me es de gran utilidad. Ahora, punto por punto:

- Por razones que sería largo de explicar aquí, dejaré "_Mobbing_ contra...". Sólo como aclaración: "acoso" es generalmente aceptado como traducción al español, pero este término debe ir acompañado de "psicológico", "laboral" o "moral", para diferenciarlo de otros formas de violencia.
- Lo concerniente a la palabra _barnomsorgen_ ya quedó resuleto en el hilo previo (te acercaste bastante, por cierto).
- Veo que compartes (de alguna manera) mi propuesta de dejar implícita la idea de "igualdad de género". Aunque, pensándolo un poco más, creo que tampoco es inapropiado decir "Sobre la igualdad de género para hombres (...)". Lo que sucede es que es una expresión extraña porque -hasta donde tengo entendido- históricamente la idea de "igualdad de género" se ha centrado en la mujer, pero en realidad se refiere a ambos. Respecto a la importancia de incluir a los hombres en los estudios y las políticas sobre igualdad de género, véase este interesante texto: https://publicaciones.unirioja.es/catalogo/online/CIFETS_2016/Monografia/pdf/TC031.pdf).
- Me parece que tu propuesta de quitar los artículos es apropiada, gracias.

¿Comentarios? Son bienvenidos. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eyjarskeggi

Gracias por la bienvenida.

Y de nada. Espero poder ayudar y aprender de otros aquí en WR.

Yo no creía necesario hacer un esclarecimiento en la traducción porque el título ya implicaba que se hablaba de un contexto profesional y no quería sonar redundante. Entiendo tu idea y la aclaración de que se trata de "acoso laboral".

He visto como "mobbing" se utiliza en muchos textos en español también, pero por ningún motivo la usaría o recomendaría como traducción en castellano. Esto último solamente por opción personal, no soy muy amigo de los anglicismos.

El tema de la palabra jämställdhet, es muy interesante. Como la traducción es al español, idioma hablado por una sociedad aún machista, la aclaración que sugieres (igualdad de género para hombres) vendría bien. Como dices, el término "igualdad de género" se centra más en la mujer, sobre todo en Latinoamérica, donde la mujer lamentablemente aún está en una posición de desventaja en comparación con el hombre en varios aspectos. El título sueco lo omite, debido a que Suecia como país avanzado en temas de feminismo, no necesita a estas alturas tal énfasis. En mi opinión si autor hubiese querido enfatizar "igualdad de género", hubiese quizás escrito "jämställdhet mellan könen".

Gracias igualmente por tus aclaraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por tu tiempo y aportaciones Eyjarskeggi. Creo que ahora sí ya quedó.  La observación adicional que haces respecto a _jämställdhet_ es relevante y la tendré en cuenta.

De paso, otra observación respecto al uso de "acoso..." y "mobbing": actualmente todavía no hay consenso acerca de cómo llamarlo en inglés y tampoco acerca de cómo llamarle en (o traducirlo al) español, por ello coexisten tantas formas de denominar al mismo fenómeno. Es de esperar que la profundización de su estudio eventualmente contribuya a propiciar un acuerdo...

Gracias una vez más y hasta pronto.


----------

